# mamoth bird eating spider



## nickora (Apr 28, 2009)

Has everyone seen the mamoth bird eating spider photographed in Cairns?

the pics are on this website... Spider eats bird - Cairns Photo Galleries | cairns.com.au


----------



## DemonPixie (Dec 21, 2009)

nickora said:


> Has everyone seen the mamoth bird eating spider photographed in Cairns?
> 
> the pics are on this website... Spider eats bird - Cairns Photo Galleries | cairns.com.au


Oh my god!! You wouldn't see me for dust if i came across that thing! Its a big bird too, and an absolute massive huge spider! Gives me the heeby geebies thinking that there's that out there. Bleurch.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

it looks like an orb spider of some sort, look huge tho!!


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

CHERRIIIST!!!!
My house would be on the market and I'd have booked myself into a lead-lined room in the farthest-away hotel I could find if even THOUGHT that thing MIGHT be anywhere near my garden!!! LOL! - it's mahoosive!!!hmy:


----------



## nickora (Apr 28, 2009)

Tom&Izzie'sMum said:


> CHERRIIIST!!!!
> My house would be on the market and I'd have booked myself into a lead-lined room in the farthest-away hotel I could find if even THOUGHT that thing MIGHT be anywhere near my garden!!! LOL! - it's mahoosive!!!hmy:


funny thing is, im sure i saw a bigger one on my last trip to surrey!


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

nickora said:


> funny thing is, im sure i saw a bigger one on my last trip to surrey!


Haha!!! Hmmm - lovely!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh My!!! Im staying in England.  :crying:


----------



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh my days!!!!!! I've just ventured onto the spider section of the forum to ask a spider related question, I actually really like spiders but OMG! xx


----------



## Diction (Jun 12, 2009)

It's a Golden Orb Weaver  Very pretty spiders, it seems they do eat birds though. They aren't massively big though from what I can see:










Admittedly I wouldn't want to be bitten by it. LOL


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha.. one hungryyyy spider!

so pretty though!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

The _real_ 'bird eating spider' is the Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Bird Eating Tarantula), it's the largest growing species on the planet...


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:

Curosity got the better of me! Damn that thing is huge *shivers*.


----------



## Diction (Jun 12, 2009)

Jamie said:


> The _real_ 'bird eating spider' is the Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Bird Eating Tarantula), it's the largest growing species on the planet...


They are beautiful spiders too! I don't know many people who keep them either/ I've heard they can be quite agressive (though people still seem to keep other agressive species like the King Baboon and Cobalt)

Thanks for the lovely picture


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> The _real_ 'bird eating spider' is the Theraphosa blondi (Goliath Bird Eating Tarantula), it's the largest growing species on the planet...


oh wow, thats really pretty!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

yes these can be aggressive. You are also right in saying the king baboona and cobalt blue are very aggressive. The Goliath bird eater is also a keen hair flicker!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jamie said:


> yes these can be aggressive. You are also right in saying the king baboona and cobalt blue are very aggressive. The Goliath bird eater is also a keen hair flicker!


my 'friend' has a cobalt blue


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful species....but they are 'pet holes'!! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Jesus H Christ...  :yikes:

That's this morning's breakfast coming back...


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Woah!

I recently cleared out summer house out, to find a blue tit wing. and massive spiders web... to then find a normal looking 'english' spider crawl out, (big one at that) makes me link two and two together...which isn't a great feeling!!


----------



## nickora (Apr 28, 2009)

haha, one of the worst scenarios known to man, walking into a massive spiders web and that panick of.. "where's the spider?" lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

nickora said:


> haha, one of the worst scenarios known to man, walking into a massive spiders web and that panick of.. "where's the spider?" lol


Dont worry, the spider knows where you are!


----------

